# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 17 : SOS ! 22 chats dt qq urgences malades sociables, + 1 furet,  AVT 27/04 (IDF)

## SOSchatsNAC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							




  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair      pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes      données)_



*ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE* *JEUDI MATIN, 26 AVRIL*
_(ex endroit 1)_

*9a) Mâle, 7 mois, tabby gris, apeuré
  10a) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, apeuré* 
*Sont ensemble
*


*11a) Femelle, 5 ans, noire et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Début de coryza*  :: 


*12a) Maman, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, apeurée*
 ::  *URGENCE! Avec 5 BB nés le 20/04*  :: 


*
13a) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, très sociable*



_14a) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, appeuré/craintif
URGENT! "ne supporte pas le box"_ 
*=> RÉSERVÉ*



*15a) Femelle, 1 an 1/2, blanche, sociable
*


*16a) Mâle, 10 mois, gris tabby, appeuré/un peu craintif*


_
17a) Maman, 1 an, tortie tabby, sociable
 URGENT! Avec 6 BB nés le 20/04_ 
*=> RÉSERVÉE*



*18a) Mâle, 2 ans, roux tabby, sociable
**Coryza
*

*
19a) Mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby blanc, sociable

*

*20a) Furet mâle adulte grand gabarit putoisé sociable*

_Sujet parallèle créé ici, nous le laissons visible ici, car, par empirisme, ils ont plus de chances qd postés avec les chats:_
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/51964-SOS-pour-un-furet-assoc-et-FA-recherch%C3%A9es-ou-refuge!-%28IDF%29?p=1083939#post1083939





************



*ENDROIT B*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE* *VENDREDI M**ATIN, 27 AVRIL*
_(ex endroit 2)
_
*CHAT DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 
**
1b) Femelle bleue 6/7 ans timide
Coryza 

**CHAT DE LA SEMAINE 17:* *

**2b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby blanc un peu craintive* 
 ::  *URGENT! A sortir au plus vite! Coryza + mange peu! *  :: 

*3b) Femelle 8 ans noire et blanche craintive* 
 ::  *URGENT! A sortir au plus vite! Coryza + ne mange plus!* :: 

*4b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable*
*Coryza* 

*5b) Mâle castré 1 an gris et blanc sociable*
*Alopécie crouteuse*

_6b) Femelle 1 an tortie tabby blanche sociable
URGENT! Avec ses 4 bébés_ *
=> RÉSERVÉE
*
*7b) Femelle bleue 1 an et 7 mois sociable*

*8b) Femelle 7 mois bleue un peu craintive*
*Maigre*

*21b) Femelle, 9 ans, brun tabby, méga sociable
*  ::  *URGENT! Sous perfusion! Coryza.* *Propriétaire décédé.*  :: 
*
22b) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, majoritairement rousse, méga sociable
* ::  *Coryza*  :: 
*
23b) Mâle, noir et blanc, 1 an, méga sociable*
 ::  *URGENT! Sous perfusion! Coryza + diarrhées*   :: 


*

****************************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir + déclaration en préfecture)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans),*PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*, *SANS FRAIS*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
*

****************

 ::  *CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com*  :: 
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## nelly67

je suis dispo pour fa quarantaine + longue durée pour la 7b.. si covoit vers l'alsace

----------


## pouetpouet

dispo pr quarantaine (ou transit selon besoin).
chat sociable ou timidoux. 
covoit savigny le temple77 - meaux 77- tte la semaine. (voir mon post).
BIZBIZ

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*SI   VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS         AIDER EN  ACCUEILLANT  UN CHAT VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE   UNE PROMESSE DE     DONS,     J'EN  RAPPELLE LES  PRINCIPES POUR CE SOS:*

*Ils servent à:*

  - Donner un *coup de pouce aux RARES associations qui prennent des chats de fourrière*, bien souvent considérés à tord comme des rebuts implaçables
  - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat nécessitant des soins*, parfois lourds
  - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat pas facilement plaçable*,             un FIV+, un craintif, un noir (non, vous ne rêvez pas, pour          certains,    noir ce n'est pas une couleur, et "ils se ressemblent          tous"), etc. 

*Dans les faits:*

*- Frais classiques couverts:* 
  castration, stérilisation, vaccin leucose, rappel de vaccin, déparasitage, test PCR pour chat positif
*- Frais exceptionnels:*
  Chats très malades, blessés, etc
*- Frais ponctuellement inclus à ces dons:*
  Co-voiturage qd co-voit très fréquemment faits par une seule et même             personne, ou quelqu'un qui tout simplement n'a pas trop de   sous,   et    on      ne vas pas le stigmatiser de demander. Ou encore,   achat  de   box,   car  qd     la seule chose qui manque pour sauver un   chat,   c'est  "ça",   c'est      ridicule

*Quand verse-t-on son don?*

  - Quand je les ai pointés, les assocs vous contactent en MP
  - Après mise en ligne des factures en cas de soins, ou au moins annonce avant mise en ligne d'une somme estimée
  - On ne le verse que quand la liste est classée dans les sortis             d'affaire, car bien que je reposte chaque semaine les rares non    sortis          qui survivront aux dates fatidiques, cela signifie que    pour la      semaine     en cours, c'est terminé. Et comme je veux que    chaque  assoc     ait, dans   la   mesure du possible, un petit coup  de   pouce,  en toute     logique, on   attend   que cela soit bouclé
*
Comment pointer son don?*

  - *On lance un "j'aimerais donner tant", ou "j'aimerais que N° soit sauvé, pour l'encourager, je souhaite donner X".*
  - *Il est à mon sens préférable de ne pas systématiquement flécher son don*,             car même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, parfois, les     assocs    ne      peuvent prendre "votre" favori. Et certains chats      n'intéressent        personne, en termes de dons, et doivent aussi être      sauvés. 
*En outre, il y a les assocs qui             interviennent de temps en temps, et celles qui viennent plus             régulièrement. Et les jeunes assocs, ne les oublions pas!*
  Aucun jugement de valeur, elles aident, déjà, on ne vas pas chipoter!        Et      tout le monde n'a pas toujours X places, ces SOS là sont   des    SOS      parmi   tant d'autres!
*Ainsi, je répartis, en fin de SOS les             dons, en tentant de respecter vos souhaits, mais qd je peux ne  pas            reporter la moitié de la somme à la semaine suivante, et  pour   ne   pas        créer d'inégalités, NI entre chats, NI entre  assocs,  il  est     possible,  et     compréhensible que je retouche les   promesses  av  votre    accord.*

*Peut-on obtenir un reçu fiscal?
*
  - Oui, les reçus fiscaux sont possible selon les assocs!

  Alors, si vous n'avez pas d'impôts à payer, c'est qq part inutile d'en             demander un, on peut vous faire un reçu ou un "accusé de       réception"   de     don simple.

*Si vous en avez impérativement besoin, précisez: avec reçu
Si vous aimeriez bien, mais que, pour cette fois, au pire, soit: avec reçu si possible
Si vous n'en avez aucune utilité: reçu pas nécessaire*


*Je précise qu'une assoc qui peut/ne peut pas, n'est pas un gage de qualité ou de sérieux.*
  Une assoc jeune ne le peut souvent pas, parce que, précisément, elle est trop jeune.
  Les autres, celles qui peuvent, ont "de la bouteille", mais pas que,             c'est aussi une question de cohérence dans les statuts par    rapport     aux      critères de délivrance de ces derniers.

*Et enfin, comme on mixe les assocs qui             peuvent et ne peuvent pas, celles qui peuvent s'attendent     forcément  à        avoir moins d'aide, mais si elles peuvent, ne     serait-ce  qu'avoir   un      petit geste elle aussi, c'est sympa, tout     de même!
*
  Dans tous les cas, peu importe comment vous souhaitez fonctionner, je             donne les consignes de base, vous faites comme vous le  sentez,   et    là       encore, prenez juste en compte deux choses: ils  sont  tous  en     danger,  et     le fait de faire de la place, même  si X ou Y   n'est  pas    celui que   vous    aimeriez voir sortir lui  laisse  "cette  chance  là",    de l'air, et   de la    place dans les  box, et  pour  conclure,  je suis    seule à  répartir  les  dons,   car  je suis  un  particulier,  et que je  ne    privilégierai pas X  ou Y     assoc,  mais  les critères  cités   ci-dessus,   et plus j'ai de dons   non     fléchés,  ou reportés,  mieux je   m'en sors.  

_Comme les lecteurs des semaines précédentes l'auront compris, mon             activité a été largement trop importante sur ces derniers mois    et          années, je compte relâcher un peu la pression et déléguer    tout  ce   que  je      peux, et de plus en plus, donc si        je      gagne du temps, tout le monde en gagne, surtout que les    dons     seront  ET     envoyés plus vite ET utilisés plus rapidement    par les     assocs qui  en  ont    clairement besoin!_

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!*

  *************

*Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41060-SOS!-FA-courte-et-longue-dur%C3%A9e-recherch%C3%A9es-sur-la-RP-au-del%C3%A0-topic-permanent?p=946243#post946243
*

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

**En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
*
*1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)
*
*Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:*

_- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption_
*
Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien....* 

*Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:*

_- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc           parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus simple,  pas          sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé", et on sait un  peu    plus à       quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir_


*L'assoc prend généralement à charge:*

_- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale_

*Le placement se fait comme cela:*

_- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc_
*
 Conditions d'accueil importantes:* :: 

_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat       en     isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution     sanitaire   de     base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout     chat non    vacciné,    etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le chat    de  la    meilleure façon  qui   soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite    avec  d'autres    animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison
_*
C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale.* 

*Mais j'oublie sûrement pas mal de choses....* 


*En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!!* 


*C**hacun est un maillon de la chaine*, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

*A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?*

  Déjà, prenez mon profil, allez voir les fins de liste de mes précédents sujets. 
  Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas           MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous beaux,     touchants,       parfois abîmés psychologiquement et physiquement par la     vie, mais   que     rien n'est jamais perdu avec un minimum   d'empathie   et de   patience!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...E8s+sauvetages

  Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie"     de       ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a contribué à aider.
  Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

*Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en           contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce réseau, et que       certaines     chapeautent dans la France entière.
*
*Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FA temporaire, etc...*  

*Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là           sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres, comme les     miens,   et     non des déchets, ni des fous furieux, ils attendent     simplement   qu'on     leur tende la main, à cause d'une autre main qui     auparavant   les a  jeté    un jour à la rue....

*
*************************


*Je rappelle ce sujet, si cela peut vous tenter de vous lancer! Rien de plus parlant que les personnes qui ont franchi le pas!!*  :: 

J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*


*Val. S. hors Rescue, 10  pour 1b, avec reçu fiscal
Val. S. hors Rescue, 10  pour 6b, avec reçu fiscal*

*TOTAL: 20 *

 :: *Qui suit? Cela peut donner un coup de pouce pr soins, stéril, etc!*  ::

----------


## TROCA

Je rajoute 20 € c'est vraiment tout ce que je peux faire en ce moment mais je veux continuer à aider dans la mesure de mes moyens actuels pour sauver au moins une vie. 

 *RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*


*Val. S. hors Rescue, 10 € pour 1b, avec reçu fiscal
Val. S. hors Rescue, 10 € pour 6b, avec reçu fiscal*
TROCA  20 € *avec reçu fiscal*

*TOTAL: 40 €*

 :: *Qui suit? Cela peut donner un coup de pouce pr soins, stéril, etc!*  ::

----------


## KITTY94

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une possibilité de quarantaine pour la 11 ou la 12 avec bb ou la 13 ou la 15 et longue durée pour la 11 / 13 ou 15 si ca peut aider. Je fais une promesse de don pour 10€ avec reçu pour les malades.

----------


## KITTY94

> Kitty 94 tu as une asso pour te couvrir ?


Si vous n'en avez pas pour me couvrir, je peux voir avec celles pour qui j'ai déjà des chats ou chiens en FA.

----------


## Titakaro

Bonjour,

Je peux prendre la *13a) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, très sociable,* jusqu'au 9 mai au soir maxi (je reçois une autre félinette à cette date).
En revanche, je suis absente 12h par jour pour mon travail, il faudrait donc me l'apporter un soir (à partir de 20h30), svp (désolée). J'ai 2 chiens énergiques et un bébé félinou "à moi". Je peux isoler la félinette sans problème (j'ai un appartement de 3 pièces (70m²). Je suis sur Villebon sur Yvette (91 Essonne) à toute proximité de Massy-Palaiseau.
Sarah, je t'ai envoyé le questionnaire FA rempli par email, ce week-end.
Je peux fournir les statuts de mon Asso ainsi que l'enregistrement au JO, en revanche, mon Asso étant toute récente, nous ne pourrons pas prendre la minette sous couvert. Il faudrait donc qu'une Asso puisse la "couvrir". Je serai donc FA temporaire pour elle. Je ne peux pas faire davantage dans l'immédiat.
Vous pouvez me joindre au 06 03 34 26 01, n'hésitez pas (si je suis en réunion, je rappelle dès que je peux, sans souci)
Tita¤

----------


## SarahC

*Calymone, as tu trouvé ta FA d'une nuit? Si pas encore, ds quel coin est-ce le mieux?*

*Par ailleurs, nous aurons besoin de co-voitureurs comme à chaque fois, nous avons créé un sondage Doodle, dont nous passerons le lien en MP. Plusieurs personnes l'ont ici même.
*
*Je ne sais si vous l'aurez remarqué, car ds un souci d'alléger les infos sur le topic, on actualise ce que l'on peut au fur et à mesure.*
*
Un contact a de fait actualisé les infos sur le premier post, notamment pour le furet et pr le chat 11a.*
*
Ce serait bien que cela bouge, car nous ne pouvons nous permettre d'attendre le dernier moment, à tout niveau!*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Si vous n'en avez pas pour me couvrir, je peux voir avec celles pour qui j'ai déjà des chats ou chiens en FA.


Pour le moment nous n'avons personne hormis pour Odycee.

----------


## honey_caramel

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS

Val. S. hors Rescue,10  pour 1b, avec reçu fiscal
Val. S. hors Rescue, 10  pour 6b, avec reçu fiscal*
*TROCA 20 * *avec reçu fiscal
Kitty94 10  pour les malades avec reçu fiscal
**TanjaK 20 * *avec reçu fiscal
**honey_caramel 20 * pour 16a) *avec reçu fiscal*
*
**TOTAL: 90 *

 :: *Qui suit? Cela peut donner un coup de pouce pr soins, stéril, etc!*  ::

----------


## Terpsichore

Il y a un poil longs dans les photos, peut-être le mettre dans le titre ?
Je propose 25 euros avec reçu pour la noire et blanche de 8 ans de la semaine dernière.

----------


## sydney21

Merci de garder les derniers récap faits et pour les auteurs d'éditer les récap précédents (pour tous, bien vérifier d'avoir repris toutes les infos lorsque l'on "répond en citant" pour ne pas perdre d'info importante).




> *T'inquiètes on ne supprime que les "edit" et au cas où vous savez qu'on peut remettre un message supprimé. Hombeline pour la modération*

----------


## fina_flora

> Est-ce que les endroits A et B sont ouverts lundi pour réservation ?


oui pour le A
une personne a demandé si elle pouvais passer
(je vous rassure, c'est juste pour donner un papier)
et on lui a pas dit que c'était fermé

si soschatsnacs passait par là, peut être ouvrir le post de la semaine 18 avec ceux restant
(ou redéplacer celui là en mettant lundi en date max)

----------


## sylki

> Ca y est, la récupération s'est bien passée. 
>  13a)  sortie de chez véto, va assez bien sauf coryza en cours, donc antibio, trés maigre 
> 15 a) a pris ses appartements à la maison.  très maigre, va demain chez véto pour problème de peau,
> dixit la fourrière, on lui a enlevé 80 tiques minimum !!!
> 
> - Sylki (FA Kitty94) :*
> 13a) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, très sociable (endroit 1)
> 
> 15a) Femelle, 1 an 1/2, blanche, sociable (endroit 1)**
> *




voici des photos des deux belles :

----------


## mistigrette

> la 7b a retrouvé son propriétaire, et nous n'avons pas été prévenu.. du coup j'ai réservé la 8b, qui n'était sortante que le 28 donc demain.. tout le covoiturage prévu est tombé à l'eau et la covoitureuse a du rentrer bredouille la pauvre


la minette (8b) est arrivée hier matin à la maison des mistigris. très stressée pour l'instant.
 qui doit venir la chercher mardi matin pour l'amener chez nelly ?

----------


## SarahC

> la minette (8b) est arrivée hier matin à la maison des mistigris. très stressée pour l'instant.
>  qui doit venir la chercher mardi matin pour l'amener chez nelly ?


Je t'ai fait un MP. J'espère que la personne est tjs ok. J'ai laissé un SMS ce matin. On a un plan B le 8, mais j'aimerais bien boucler comme prévu le 1er.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*NOUVEAU SUJET:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...27#post1092427

----------


## mistigrette

> Je t'ai fait un MP. J'espère que la personne est tjs ok. J'ai laissé un SMS ce matin. On a un plan B le 8, mais j'aimerais bien boucler comme prévu le 1er.


j'espère aussi car il nous est impossible de la garder jusqu'au 8 mai, nous ne pouvons la garder que jusqu'au samedi 5 mai au matin au + tard.

----------


## SarahC

On s'organise, ce sera avant, pas de souci.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Merci pour toutes ces photos et sorties.
Maintenant on se mobilise pour ceux qui n'ont pas eu la chance de sortir et pour les nouveaux arrivants !

----------


## sydney21

> 13a) est chez le véto pour transfusion


Comment va la minette ?  ::

----------


## KITTY94

> Comment va la minette ?


Impeccable, elle mange comme 4 et a très bien supporté la transfusion. Elle est traité pour une gale d'oreilles et un coryza et l'autre poupette est traitée pour une allergie (perte de poils et elle se gratte au sang). J'ai envoyé des photos à Sylki mais avec le portable on voit pas terrible. Elles sont très mignonnes.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*14a) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, appeuré/craintif*

Si pas compris de travers, lui serait déjà castré. 



Lui est parti rejoindre Odycée dans les Landes ce matin. Il est effectivement castré et reste à lui faire son rappel de vaccin.
On attend qu'0dycée nous donne des nouvelles ...

----------


## odycee

Je viens de le ramener à la maison, ça a été un peu plus long que prévu...quelque soucis de covoit sur la fin, mais rien de bien grave, on s'est arrangé..
Le bonhomme n'a pas voulu sortir de sa cage devant moi, mais dès que j'ai refermé la porte je l'ai entendu manger, donc ça a l'air d'aller!

Je vous donne d'autres nouvelles très vite..

Rq : il aurait une galle des oreilles, affaire à surveiller car s'il n'est pas trop manipulable ça risque d'être un peu compliqué pour les soins..

----------


## pacopanpan

comme cela fait chaud au coeur de voir tous ces loulous hors de dangers :: 

mais il y en a encore tants et tants qui arrivent chaque semaine c'est desespérant , et je suis au complet pas juste ::

----------


## Belette 18

> Je viens de le ramener à la maison, ça a été un peu plus long que prévu...quelque soucis de covoit sur la fin, mais rien de bien grave, on s'est arrangé..
> Le bonhomme n'a pas voulu sortir de sa cage devant moi, mais dès que j'ai refermé la porte je l'ai entendu manger, donc ça a l'air d'aller!
> 
> Je vous donne d'autres nouvelles très vite..
> 
> Rq : il aurait une galle des oreilles, affaire à surveiller car s'il n'est pas trop manipulable ça risque d'être un peu compliqué pour les soins..


 Pour la gale, je vous conseille Otimectin (plutôt qu'Oridermyl) : une application par semaine pendant 3 semaines, c'est l'idéal pour les craintifs (vous pouvez commencer par le faire faire chez le véto lors du rappel de vaccin mais prévoyez la crème, moins chère en pharmacie et au cas où le véto ne l'aurait pas). Vous pouvez doubler le traitement avec du Strong*hold.

----------


## sydney21

Otimectin et oridermyl ne soignent pas la même chose : ma véto m'a dit que l'otimectin traitait les gales d'oreille d'origine parasitaire et oridermyl soigne les gales d'origine parasitaire ET bactérienne (si je ne me trompe pas). Et en effet j'ai soigné une de mes chattes en FA qui avait une gale d'oreille carabinée avec otimectin en me disant que c'était moins contraignant, sauf qu'au bout de 5 semaines de traitement la gale était toujours là. J'ai changé et utilisé de l'oridermyl et au bout de 2/3 jours la gâle a quasiment disparu.

----------


## Belette 18

> Otimectin et oridermyl ne soignent pas la même chose : ma véto m'a dit que l'otimectin traitait les gales d'oreille d'origine parasitaire et oridermyl soigne les gales d'origine parasitaire ET bactérienne (si je ne me trompe pas). Et en effet j'ai soigné une de mes chattes en FA qui avait une gale d'oreille carabinée avec otimectin en me disant que c'était moins contraignant, sauf qu'au bout de 5 semaines de traitement la gale était toujours là. J'ai changé et utilisé de l'oridermyl et au bout de 2/3 jours la gâle a quasiment disparu.


 OK, ça je ne savais pas, merci pour le renseignement (pour la véto qui me l'avait prescrit, qui n'est pas ma véto habituelle, c'était la même chose ; mais on sait que la science vétérinaire est ce qu'il y a de moins partagé au monde... :: ) !! Mais l'Oridermyl tous les 2 jours sur un craintif, pas facile de toute façon...

----------


## mirabelle94

effectivement oridermyl a été plus efficace pour une de mes minettes que Otimectin 
la véto m'avait vendu otimectin ,  j'ai fait 3 fois le traitement mais il y a eu 2 fois rechute ,  et finalement de mon propre chef j'ai repris oridermyl avec succès.

----------


## sydney21

La composition d'oridermyl a changé récemment, maintenant il faut appliquer la pommade tous les jours et non plus tous les 2 jours comme avant.

----------


## Calymone

Hé bien, après une absence de 5 jours, je n'ai pas trouver les petits trop grandis (même si la balance montre le contraire ^^), mais alors ils sont beaucoup plus éveillés !!

Ils ont 16 jours aujourd'hui, ca pousse vite !! Il ont tous les yeux grand ouverts, c'est déjà une étape de passée ...
Certains me reconnaissent, ils hurlent quand il me voient arriver, commencent à m'escalader ... C'est super d'avoir des p'tits boudins comme ça ...

Maman Moon, elle va très bien, elle est très câline et s'occupe super bien de ces bébés, les couettes que je leur met restent toujours nickelles, elle leur fait leur toilette, leur donne très souvent la tété ...
Je surveille et la soigne, car ses toutouilles (entendez mamelles ^^) sont un peu irritées ..

Voilà, donc, les photos et descriptif de tout le monde, au jour d'aujourd'hui :

Moon, qui se la dore dans ma baignoire ^^




La troupe au complet :






Minuit, mâle tout noir, petite tâche blanche plastron, tout discret, aime les bisous sur le ventre ^^.
Poids : Le 17/04 = 164 gr
Le 05/05 = 242 gr





Zorba, femelle tigrée clair, active et câline
Poids : Le 17/04 = 184 gr
Le 05/05 = 252 gr




Scratchy, mâle roux tigré clair (fines tigrures), très actif, fais des câlins, viens au contact
Poids : Le 17/04 = 153 gr
Le 05/05 = 173 gr
A surveiller niveau poids, seulement 20gr en 1 semaine !!





Dinah, Tortie Tabby (tigrée + tâches rousse), super active, très bavarde, déjà son petit caractère ^^
Poids : Le 17/04 = 202 gr
Le 05/05 = 270 gr
(a droite)




Chester, roux tigré foncé (rayures épaisses), discret, tout gentil
Poids : le 17/04 = 169 gr
Le 05/05 = 236 gr
(le roux au premier plan)




Orion, tigré foncé (limite black smoke selon l'angle ^^) aura surement le poil plus épais/mi long, très discret pour l'instant mais aime les câlins
Poids : Le 17/04 = 186 gr
Le 05/05 = 258 gr






Des photos de groupe :

----------


## Rinou

Qu'est-ce qu'ils sont choux !  ::

----------


## babul94

> Je viens de le ramener à la maison, ça a été un peu plus long que prévu...quelque soucis de covoit sur la fin, mais rien de bien grave, on s'est arrangé..
> Le bonhomme n'a pas voulu sortir de sa cage devant moi, mais dès que j'ai refermé la porte je l'ai entendu manger, donc ça a l'air d'aller!
> 
> Je vous donne d'autres nouvelles très vite..
> 
> Rq : il aurait une galle des oreilles, affaire à surveiller car s'il n'est pas trop manipulable ça risque d'être un peu compliqué pour les soins..


Oui, effectivement, petit détour par Agen... :: 

Comment ça se passe avec le loulou Odycée ? Il est un peu plus détendu maintenant qu'il n'est plus en cage ? il se laisse un peu manipuler ?

----------


## odycee

Le loulou est toujours sur ses gardes, il grogne..et crache au bout d'un moment..
Seul petit évènement encourageant, ...après plusieurs tentative, il a finit par venir manger sur le bout de mes doigts lorsque sa gamelle à côté était vide...et dès qu'il a eu finit, il s'est soudainement rendu compte qu'il  était très près de moi, alors il a reculé et a crachouillé, pour la forme! :: 

Mais il n'est pas manipulable pour le moment..je n'insiste pas trop d'ailleurs..Dans une dizaine de jours je l'amènerais chez le véto.. on verra bien comment ça se passe..

Je vous met des photos dès que j'arrive à les compresser car elles sont trop volumineuses..

----------


## odycee

Quelques photos..

----------


## Rinou

Il est bien beau en tout cas !

----------


## Alexiel-chan

La petite famille est toute mignonne !

Et le loulou d'Odysee est beau comme tout ! J'espère qu'il se détendra un peu plus d'ici quelques temps.

----------


## mirabelle94

la petite famille est vraiment "chou"  :: 
et le minou chez odycee est bien beau, dommage qu'il soit si crispé. espérons qu'il se détende rapidement

----------


## honey_caramel

> et le minou chez odycee est bien beau


 Je confirme ! Je l'ai aperçu avant qu'il ne prenne le train avec le petit Jackson (le n°3 FIV+ de la semaine 16), il est super beau avec des yeux magnifiques  ::  j'espère qu'il va être moins timidou et se laissera soigner rapidement.

----------


## pouetpouet

Heureusement que ces petits bouts n'ont fait que passer chez nous, sinon nos filles les auraient tous voulus !!!! :: 

merci calymone pr les news. je sens que les deux rouquins ne vont pas mettre longtemps à être réservés. Avec mention très bien pr "minuit"  :: pour sa touche perso noire. BIZBIZ

----------


## Charoline

Lui, arrivé hier, est MEGA love et très causant...
Même le véto qui l'a vu ce matin a dit qu'il faisait des câlins en clinique!

*19a) Mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby blanc, sociable

*

Mega Love c'est encore en dessous de la réalité
C'est un chat exceptionnel...
Je ne l'ai gardé que 12h et j'ai eu un vrai coup de coeur pour ce loulou
J'espère sincèrement que tout ira bien pour lui maintenant...[/QUOTE]

*J'aimerais avoir des nouvelles du petit loulou ex19a que j'ai gardé quelques heures et qui a vraiment été adorable.
Merci d'avance pour la réponse
*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Il va très bien. Il est timidou parfois encore mais super gentil. 
Il s'est vite adapté à son nouvel environnement et s'entend bien avec les chats de la maison.
Il s'appelle maintenant Enzo, et la bonne nouvelle c'est qu'il a été retesté NEGATIF!!!  :: 

Des photos très prochainement!

----------


## Charoline

Très contente de lire ces bonnes nouvelles.
Je suis vraiment heureuse pour ce petit Enzo...
Oui des photos !!!!

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Voici!

----------


## Charoline

Il est trop mignon...
J'ai vraiment eu un coup de coeur pour ce loulou, il est tellement gentil

----------


## nelly67

la 8b est bien arrivée chez moi hier soir... merci a tout ceux qui ont participés au covoit, a l'organisation et a ceux qui l'ont gardés depuis sa sortie de fourrière. elle s'appelle Shana, et la sociabilisation débute aujourd'hui

----------


## TROCA

> la 8b est bien arrivée chez moi hier soir... merci a tout ceux qui ont participés au covoit, a l'organisation et a ceux qui l'ont gardés depuis sa sortie de fourrière. elle s'appelle Shana, et la sociabilisation débute aujourd'hui


Une petite photo SVP

----------


## Gaston

> *12a) Maman, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, apeurée
> * *URGENCE! Avec 5 BB nés le 20/04*


Des nouvelles de cette maman......

Tout va bien, ses petits poussent à la vitesse grand V, si au début ils ne faisaient que dormir et manger, depuis deux trois jours, ils donnent de la voix et commence à me reconnaitrent. La maman par contre est un peu chaude, elle crache et a la coup de patte facile (merci les grand calendriers en carton qui me permettent de faire une barrière pour sortir les chatons et les papouiller, surtout contôler leur état de santé)

----------


## sydney21

Trop beaux les petits bouchons !  ::

----------


## nelly67

voila les photos, elle fait une drôle de tête a cause du flash mais sans le flash on ne voyait rien

----------


## KITTY94

*13a) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, très sociable*



Quelques nouvelles de Kitty, la petite sortie avec présomption de Typhus...La belle et gentille minette a eu une transfusion qui c'est bien passé, elle reprend quelques kilos dont elle a bien besoin. Son coryza est définitivement soigné, il ne reste plus que les oreilles a finalisées pour la gale mais c'est plus long.C'est une poupette adorable qui appelle derrière la porte pour sortir (je crois qu'elle trouve le temps un peu long dans la salle de bain) Sylkie rajoutera queques photos dès qu'elle aura un moment.

----------


## KITTY94

*15a) Femelle, 1 an 1/2, blanche, sociable*



Krystal nous reserve bien des surprises, elle est très sociable, un amour de petite chatte qui se précipite lorsque j'ouvre la porte, nous  fait une forte allergie pour laquelle est est actuellement traitée: injection (2X), pommade, comprimés; Elle se gratte au sang et est toute pelée sur les pattes, le dessus de la tête et sous le menton. Elle doit reprendre quelques kilos aussi car arrivée chez moi très maigre mais madame est assez difficile donc menus spéciaux : Blanc de poulet, poisson blanc...Et voila que notre poupette pas grosse du tout, s'arrondie "mais très localisé"....Et oui, la vétérinaire confirme qu'il y a des chances que notre petite maigrichonne soit gestante. Malheureusement, pour le moment, avant de penser à une opération, elle doit se retaper car pas super vaillante notre petite Krystal (pour rappel, la fourrière m'avait fait savoir qu'elle avait au moins 80 tiques sur elle). Voilà les news de nos petites princesses.

----------


## sylki

je précise juste que la présomption de typhus ne s'est pas vérifié au sein de la fourrière mais que par pure précaution et dans l'urgence, nous avons préféré faire une séro-transfusion. Je mettrais quelques nouvelles photos plus tard.

----------


## sylki

*
voici KRYSTAL souffrant d'une trés forte allergie et trés maigre : à peine 2kg
a beaucoup de difficultés à s'alimenter et malgré sa maigreur et à la dernière visite vétérinaire pour une 
seconde piqûre d'antistaminique et traitement interne en plus pour tenter de la soulager ....
  grosse suspicion de gestation ...
malheureusement, pour l'instant impossible d'intervenir, elle ne supporterait pas une anesthésie*

----------


## sylki

*et voici KITTY qui a par-contre bien récupéré et demande à présent à sortir !!!!*

----------


## sylki

*TOTAL pour l'instant des soins de KITTY ET KRYSTAL  :   208.80 euros, en attendant la facture de la dernière visite ...*

----------


## Sév51

Merci pour les nouvelles *Sylki*  :: 




> *
> voici KRYSTAL souffrant d'une trés forte allergie et trés maigre : à peine 2kg
> a beaucoup de difficultés à s'alimenter et malgré sa maigreur et à la dernière visite vétérinaire pour une 
> seconde piqûre d'antistaminique et traitement interne en plus pour tenter de la soulager ....
>   grosse suspicion de gestation ...
> malheureusement, pour l'instant impossible d'intervenir, elle ne supporterait pas une anesthésie*


Le véto est sûr que c'est dû a une allergie, ça ne peut pas être dû au stress ?
Elle a une alimentation spécifique ?

----------


## KITTY94

> Merci pour les nouvelles *Sylki* 
> 
> 
> 
> Le véto est sûr que c'est dû a une allergie, ça ne peut pas être dû au stress ?
> Elle a une alimentation spécifique ?


En effet, elle est sous alimentation spécifique pour reprendre des kilos mais pas pour ses démangeaisons. Depuis 2 jours, elle re-mange bien et je confirme sa grossesse, elle prend tout dans le bidon car les cotes restent très saillantes mais le ventre est bien tendu et vu du dessus, ca dépasse de chaque coté. Le stresse y est aussi certainement pour quelque chose mais depuis maintenant 2 semaines, elle est dans une grande pièce pour elle toute seule au calme donc, il est difficile de faire mieux. Nous avons bien entendu nos petites séances de calins  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Nous allons bientôt pointer les dons par ici, si qqn peut me faire remonter le dernier pointage... Merci.

Merci aussi pour les nouvelles, factures et photos mises en ligne.

Milieu de semaine, max, tout sera pointé.

----------


## Muriel P

Je pense que c'est celui-là : 




> *RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS
> 
> Val. S. hors Rescue,10  pour 1b, avec reçu fiscal
> Val. S. hors Rescue, 10  pour 6b, avec reçu fiscal
> TROCA 20 * *avec reçu fiscal
> Kitty94 10  pour les malades avec reçu fiscal
> **TanjaK 20 * *avec reçu fiscal
> **honey_caramel 20 * *pour 16a,* *avec reçu fiscal
> Terpsichore* *25* *pour la 3b,* *avec reçu fiscal* 
> ...

----------


## Sév51

> En effet, elle est sous alimentation spécifique pour reprendre des kilos mais pas pour ses démangeaisons. Depuis 2 jours, elle re-mange bien et je confirme sa grossesse, elle prend tout dans le bidon car les cotes restent très saillantes mais le ventre est bien tendu et vu du dessus, ca dépasse de chaque coté. Le stresse y est aussi certainement pour quelque chose mais depuis maintenant 2 semaines, elle est dans une grande pièce pour elle toute seule au calme donc, il est difficile de faire mieux. Nous avons bien entendu nos petites séances de calins


Pour l'aider à se détendre, vous avez envisagé les Fleurs de Bach ? Le mélange Rescue Pets est sans alcool. Je viens de regarder aucune contre-indication, donc le fait qu'elle soit gestante ne devrait pas poser de problème.

----------


## mirabelle94

Kitty et Kriysal : 
qu'elles sont mignonnes ces 2 petites minettes ! 
j'espère que les problème de krystal vont vite se régler. 
ça ne peut pas venir des Tiques qui lui auraient transmis une maladie ? 
pour les chiens elles transmettent il y a la Piroplasmose mais pour les chats elles transmettent peut-être une autre maladie ???

----------


## melusine23

A la demande de Sylki et pour l'aider un peu car elle est débordée, je viens de lancer un appel à dons pour KITTY (ex n°13a) et KRYSTAL (ex n°15a) ici: http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...5/#post1118731

Toute aide est la bienvenue, y compris une diffusion large à tout donateur potentiel. Merci à tous !  ::

----------


## odycee

> Quelques photos..
> Pièce jointe 39520


Bon, ben pour le moment, pas de grand progrès avec ce minou...il crache quand je m'approche trop près.. Mais, craintif ou pas, il va falloir que je l'amène chez le véto ce bout 'd'choux ! A mon avis ça ne sera pas de tout repos..

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Laissez une cage ouverte sans la grille et rapprochez vous doucement avec un drap de bain.
Otez tout ce qui peut tomber avant, et canalisez le dans une pièce, et enfin, si ça stresse à fond, pratiquez le "jeté de drap de bain dessus", avec précaution pour vos mains. Pour le véto, à mon avis, prévoir soit une cage de contention, ou moins trash, comme le mien, la cage ouverte sur le dessus, restée posée comme un abri sur lui. Parfois un tranquillisant injecté par le véto peut aider, mais c un truc super rapide, et une piqure ds les fesses peut se faire très vite. Le mien leur met là encore une serviette sur la tête, et le haut du corps, et les laisse ds la boite, ds la partie inférieure. Pour moins de stress pr tout le monde, avec soit moi, soit son assistante.

----------


## odycee

OK,
Merci pour vos conseils...verdict vendredi soir!!

----------


## odycee

Ça y est le bonhomme est vacciné et a eu son traitement pour la galle par pipette..
Mais ce ne fut pas de tout repos.

Ça a plutôt bien commencé, d’abord, je n'ai pas eu à l'attraper car s'était couché dans la cage de transport ouverte dans je suis arrivée, je n'ai eu qu'à fermer la cage!
Ensuite j'ai croisé un voisin dans le couloir qu'il a craqué sur lui et serai peut être partant pour l'adopter...mais bon, tant qu'il n'est pas un peu plus sociable ce n'est pas la peine...

Mais arrivé chez le véto, on n'a pas pu l'attraper, et après qu'il ait refait la déco de la salle d'examen, nous avons finalement dû le mettre dans la cage de contention.
Donc VRAIMENT PAS manipulable pour le moment...

Voilà les news..

----------


## sylki

Kitty a été stérilisée hier. Tout c'est bien passé. Bonne nouvelle, Krystal n'est pas gestante, sa morphologie "très maigre" bidon gonflé pouvait le laissé pensé mais ouf!!!!Ca n'est pas le cas. Par contre, la pelade est toujours très présente et le traitement est de 15 jours mais hier, sortie de véto, elle pèse maintenant 2kg8 hip hip hip...hourra. Kitty est toujours traitée pour la gale (c'est long a traiter, ces petites bêtes la). S'il vous plait, un petit coup de main pour aider mille et un regards pour Kitty et Krystal.

----------


## melusine23

L'appel à dons pour Kitty et Krystal, sorties sous l'association de Sylki, est toujours d'actualité. Si jamais un petit coup de pouce est possible... Merci !  :: 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...65/page-2.html

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS

Val. S. hors Rescue,10  pour 1b, avec reçu fiscal
Val. S. hors Rescue, 10  pour 6b, avec reçu fiscal
TROCA 20 * *avec reçu fiscal
Kitty94 10  pour les malades avec reçu fiscal
**TanjaK 20 * *avec reçu fiscal
**honey_caramel 20 * *pour 16a,* *avec reçu fiscal
Terpsichore* *25* *pour la 3b,* *avec reçu fiscal* 
*Mirabelle94 25  pour les urgences avec ou sans reçu fiscal
Mirabelle94 25  pour les chats : 2b - 3b - 14a + le FIV de la semaine dernière* *avec ou sans reçu fiscal*
*Carabam 50  pour la 21b, avec reçu fiscal
Sand78 100  pour les chats : 2b - 3b - 14a + le FIV de la semaine dernière avec reçu fiscal
Faraday 15 euros selon les besoins sans reçu 

+ castration du 16a prise en charge par TanjaK

**TOTAL: 330 *

----------


## SarahC

Les filles ont pris l'initiative de faire un appel à dons, c'est parfait  car jamais les dons de "coup de pouce" ne suffiraient....

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...65/page-2.html

Elles  ont encore 130  à rassembler. Et ça ne prend pas en compte le coup de  pouce habituel des stéril ou autres que l'on essaie de booster en  donnant quelques euros.

Pour le reste, je ne sais pas quoi faire  car j'ai "cru bon" de diviser le don de Sand78 en plusieurs (j'espère  que ce n'est pas trop gênant), afin que chacun ait un peu, MAIS je n'ai  pas pu "verser" plus que cela en fonction des exigences de reçus, je  pense notamment aux jeunes assocs ne pouvant pas établir de reçus... 

J'ai  tenté de partir sur vos fléchages initiaux, mais malheureusement, tous  les chats n'étaient pas sortis, ou tous les chats ciblés ne peuvent vous  permettre de recevoir un reçu, j'ai donc réparti comme j'ai pu.... Et  je ne suis jamais pleinement satisfaite de ma répartition, j'essaie au  mieux, de répartir, le sale rôle c pour moi, mais je pense trancher à  peu près dans le "moins" pire scénario. 

Je ne sais pas quoi faire du don de Carabam. 
Les chats en question, si je ne suis pas sénile, ont été reportés à la semaine 18. 
Carabam, merci de me dire si je peux répartir ici ou si cela avait été reporté. 


*VOICI LA REPARTITION DES DONS: 

**MERCI AUX ASSOCS DE PRENDRE CONTACT AVEC LEURS DONATEURS:* 

*13a) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, très sociable*




*15a) Femelle, 1 an 1/2, blanche, sociable
*



*TROCA 20 * *avec reçu fiscal
Kitty94 10  pour les malades avec reçu fiscal
**TanjaK 20 * *avec reçu fiscal
**Sand78 25 avec reçu fiscal
**honey_caramel 20 **,* *avec reçu fiscal
**______
95 


*****************

*2b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby blanc un peu craintive* 
 ::  *URGENT! A sortir au plus vite! Coryza + mange peu! *  :: 

*3b) Femelle 8 ans noire et blanche craintive* 
 ::  *URGENT! A sortir au plus vite! Coryza + ne mange plus!*  :: 


*=> Etho-logis (Bordeaux) - Le FIV de la semaine passée, a été pris par la même assoc. 

**Des news arrivent sous peu!!!! 

*
*Mirabelle94 25  pour les chats : 2b - 3b* *avec ou sans reçu fiscal**
**______
25 
*
****************


*9a) 7636 Mâle, 7 mois, tabby gris, apeuré

*
* 
=> Cyrano*

*Val. S. hors Rescue, 10  , avec reçu fiscal
**Sand78 15 avec reçu fiscal
**_____
25 
*

  ***************


*6b) Femelle 1 an tortie tabby blanche sociable*_
URGENT! Avec ses 4 bébés

_ *

=> Babe78
*

*Val. S. hors Rescue, 10  pour 6b, avec reçu fiscal*
*Sand78 20  avec reçu fiscal
**______
30 


****************


*12a) Maman, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, apeurée*
 ::  *URGENCE! Avec 5 BB nés le 20/04*  :: 




*=> Chatperlipopette
*

*Mirabelle94 25  pour les urgences avec ou sans reçu fiscal*
*Terpsichore* *25* *pour la 3b,* *avec reçu fiscal 
**______
50 *


***************

*8b) Femelle 7 mois bleue un peu craintive*
*Maigre


*

*=> Mukitza*


*Sand78 40  avec reçu fiscal*
*______
40 *


_17a) Maman, 1 an, tortie tabby, sociable
 URGENT! Avec 6 BB nés le 20/04_ 




*=> Calymone
*
*Faraday 15 euros selon les besoins sans reçu 
**______
15 *

----------


## SarahC

Sand78, Val S. et Carabam contactées, plus la peine de le faire.
Idem pr Mirabelle94 pr son don Etho-logis.

----------


## SarahC

Et je confirme, les autres urgences avaient basculé en semaine 18:
SEM 18: 12 chats, dt gestante, malades, maman, etc. AVT 3-4/05 (IDF)!

----------


## melusine23

Super ! Merci pour la répartition, c'est toujours une douce prise de tête...  :: 
Je me charge de contacter les donateurs pour sylki et je fais le report sur le post d'appel à dons que nous avons lancé spécifiquement pour Kitty et Krystal!  :: 




EDIT: mp envoyés à chacun des donateurs pour Sylki. ::

----------


## SarahC

> Je ne sais pas quoi faire du don de Carabam. 
> Les chats en question, si je ne suis pas sénile, ont été reportés à la semaine 18. 
> Carabam, merci de me dire si je peux répartir ici ou si cela avait été reporté.


Les dons n'avaient pas été otés d'ici, CARABAM avait bien reporté son don sur la semaine 18 pour la minette devenue la numéro 4. Contactée par MP dans ce sens.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Appel à dons clôturé me concernant pour la semaine 17.* 

Je le note pour moi, pour mes récap futurs afin d'éviter toute confusion.

----------


## SarahC

*11a) Femelle, 5 ans, noire et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Début de coryza*  :: 




Est adoptée.....

Elle est ataxique.....

Voici la belle......... Chez son adoptante

----------


## sydney21

Très jolie  :: 

C'est quoi ataxique exactement ?

----------


## SarahC

*18a) Mâle, 2 ans, roux tabby, sociable
**Coryza
*



Et voici aussi FOX!!!!



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Très jolie 
> 
> C'est quoi ataxique exactement ?


Disons qu'ils peuvent avoir des troubles de l'équilibre plus ou moins sévères.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*=> Chatperlipopette


Mirabelle94 25 € pour les urgences avec ou sans reçu fiscal OK Reçu*
*Terpsichore* *25€* *pour la 3b,* *avec reçu fiscal* *En attente**______
50 €*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Peut-on avoir des nouvelles et des photos des chats éventuellement ? Merci à tous!

----------


## odycee

_14a) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, appeuré/craintif
URGENT! "ne supporte pas le box"_ 
*=> RÉSERVÉ*




Coucou, le minou va très bien, il s'appelle Noah, il est toujours chez moi...car toujours pas manipulable... j'ai été très surprise du temps qu'il lui a fallu pour se détendre... aujourd'hui je lui touche seulement le bout du nez...et c'est quand il veut, je me pose sérieusement la question de savoir s'il avait déjà connu un foyer ou non.. mais étant déjà castré quand il a été trappé.. je ne sais pas quoi en penser.. 
En tout cas, il s'est habitué aux coussins chauds et aux calins de ma minette, parce qu'avec elle par contre ça se passe très bien.. En conclusion, je vais le garder, je ne me vois pas lui faire subir un autre changement, il ne serait probablement jamais assez sociable pour convenir à qqun.. et puis maintenant, il me manquerait!!

....j'ai pas bcp de photos sous la main...j'en ferais suivre..

----------


## SarahC

Super!!! Parfois il y a des chats qui prennent plus de temps, mais sont souvent en effet très copains av leurs congénères.

----------


## Calymone

_17a) Maman, 1 an, tortie tabby, sociable
 URGENT! Avec 6 BB nés le 20/04_ 




*
Moon la maman est malheureusement décédée ... Retrouvée empoisonnée visiblement par un voisin, en effet Moon ne supportait pas d'être enfermée, et nous lui avions trouvés une FA avec possibilité de sortie ...*
*Ces 6 bébés ont tous été adoptés, 2 par 2 ! Tous vont très bien, et nous avons régulièrement des nouvelles !!*

----------


## coch

::  c'est vraiment triste un monde pareil.....pauvre luloute

----------


## SarahC

Ca me désole pour elle...

----------


## odycee

:: 


> _14a) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, appeuré/craintif
> URGENT! "ne supporte pas le box"_ 
> *=> RÉSERVÉ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coucou, le minou va très bien, il s'appelle Noah, il est toujours chez moi...car toujours pas manipulable... j'ai été très surprise du temps qu'il lui a fallu pour se détendre... aujourd'hui je lui touche seulement le bout du nez...et c'est quand il veut, je me pose sérieusement la question de savoir s'il avait déjà connu un foyer ou non.. mais étant déjà castré quand il a été trappé.. je ne sais pas quoi en penser.. 
> En tout cas, il s'est habitué aux coussins chauds et aux calins de ma minette, parce qu'avec elle par contre ça se passe très bien.. En conclusion, je vais le garder, je ne me vois pas lui faire subir un autre changement, il ne serait probablement jamais assez sociable pour convenir à qqun.. et puis maintenant, il me manquerait!!
> ...



 :: CA y EST!!! premières vraies caresses pour NOAH..OUf, ca fait bientôt 2 ans que je l'ai..
Cette nuit, je me lève à 3h30 du mat (ben oui hein.. pause pipi..ca arrive.) et là, il s'approche comme d'habitude pour une petite caresse sur le bout du nez, et quand j'ai esayé de lui faire une caresse plus approfondi derrière l'oreille, il s'est laissé faire.
 :: 
Il s'est raidit un peu il n'a plus bouger pendant 2 sec, et au bout de 3 ou 4 caresses sur la tête et le dos.. il s'est détendu, s'est mis à se frotter contre ma main et s'est mis à ronronner...VICTOIRE!! Ce genre de moment ca vaut bien toute l'attente du monde.. 

Pendant longtemps je me suis demandée si j'y arriverai.. j'en ai pleuré de joie en retournant me coucher!!
Comme quoi.. il faut être patient!

----------


## SarahC

YES!! Je partage votre joie à distance! Ca fait super plaisir! 

Et Noah mérite son post dans la rubrique:
les AVANT/APRES de nos sauvetages

 ::

----------


## Rinou

C'est formidable !
Comme quoi, avec beaucoup de patience et d'amour on arrive à tout !
Merci pour lui.  ::

----------


## odycee

Merci,Merci
 :: 
Oui, dès que j'ai des photos sympas je post dans les "AVANT/APRES"..

----------


## momo

Odycee pour cette excellente nouvelle concernant le beau NOAH...

----------


## coch

bah oui faut pas désespérer !!! même nous qui suivons les nouvelles on a de bonnes surprises parfois............

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Je savais que l on pouvait faire confiance à Odycee pour prendre le temps d'apprivoiser Noah.
C est grâce à elle qu on a pu sauver la vie de ce chat dont le caractère craintif ne lui laissait pas beaucoup de chance en fourrière...
Merci Odycée pour Noah

----------


## odycee

> CA y EST!!! premières vraies caresses pour NOAH..OUf, ca fait bientôt 2 ans que je l'ai..
> Cette nuit, je me lève à 3h30 du mat (ben oui hein.. pause pipi..ca arrive.) et là, il s'approche comme d'habitude pour une petite caresse sur le bout du nez, et quand j'ai esayé de lui faire une caresse plus approfondi derrière l'oreille, il s'est laissé faire.
> 
> Il s'est raidit un peu il n'a plus bouger pendant 2 sec, et au bout de 3 ou 4 caresses sur la tête et le dos.. il s'est détendu, s'est mis à se frotter contre ma main et s'est mis à ronronner...VICTOIRE!! Ce genre de moment ca vaut bien toute l'attente du monde.. 
> 
> Pendant longtemps je me suis demandée si j'y arriverai.. j'en ai pleuré de joie en retournant me coucher!!
> Comme quoi.. il faut être patient!



Je n'ai jamais pris le temps de la faire alors voilà quelques photos récentes..

 

C'est un amour, il est même devenu ultra câlin...pour ne pas dire collant ;-) 

Bref, c'est une belle histoire, la confiance que je lis aujourd'hui dans ces yeux est la plus belle récompense que l'on puisse réver ! 

Merci à RESCUE, et à vous tous de rendre possible ces sauvetages!

----------


## coch

::

----------


## odycee

article fait dans "AVANT - APRES"
les AVANT/APRES de nos sauvetages

----------

